# GT Anfänger braucht Eure fachliche Hilfe



## Neogohst (31. Juli 2010)

Hallo GT Gemeinde,

erstmal schön das es ein extra Forumbereich für GT Räder gibt, ich hoffe ich bin hier richtig und ihr könnt mir weiter helfen.

Also ich habe vor einiger Zeit einem Arbeitskollegen von mir sein wunderschönes GT Tequesta abgekauft in das ich mich sofort kopfüber verliebt habe. So eine schöne Rahmengeometrie und das in einem wunderschönen dunkelblau gehalten.    

Ich bin soweit superzufrieden damit, aber ich überlege schon einige Tage lang mir eine Federgabel anzuschaffen.

Aber wie ich schnell feststellen mußte ist das leider keine einfache Sache bei dem Rad, da es ja schon was älter ist und nicht mehr dem heutigen Standart entspricht. 

Es hat einen 1" Vorbau (alles Original GT)

Was kann ich da für eine Federgabel nutzen?
Und wo bekomme ich sowas noch her?
hat eventuell noch einer eine passende Gabel die er mir anbieten könnte?

Genauso würde ich eventuell den Schaftvorbau ändern, aber wie geht das mit der Bremse? da es oben durch den Vorbau geht. Hatte hier einige Bilder gesehen wo ihr einen syncros Vorbau dran habt. Wie habt ihr das mit dem Bremsseil gelöst und welchen Vorbau wegem dem Schaft kann ich da nutzen??

Wie ihr sicher gemerkt habt bin ich noch recht unerfahren und würde mich echt warnsinnig über Eure Hilfe freuen.


----------



## epic2006 (31. Juli 2010)

Hallo erstmal und willkommen.

Mit dem Nachrüsten einer Federgabel wäre ich sehr vorsichtig, da Federgabeln länger bauen als alte starre Gabel. Durch eine längere Gabel verändert sich die Geometrie in Richtung träge. Manche Leute stört das nicht, ich persönlich habe wieder zurückgerüstet.

Bei Cantileverbremsen sieht die Zugführung bei einer Federgabel so aus:



der Gegenhalter für die Zughülle befindet sich an der Gabel, die Zughülle wird von der Bremse direkt dort hin verlegt.

Die bei mir verbaute Gabel ist eine Manitou, simple Technik und die Gabelkrone mit dem eingepressten Schaft lässt sich wechseln. Ein Nachteil dieser Gabeln ist die fehlende Dämpfung, will heißen, die Gabel federt schnell wieder aus.

Ein anderer Hersteller von damals war RockShox, hier die MAG 20/21, hatten glaub ich auch wechselbare Kronen und schon eine Dämpfung. Diese ist jedoch nicht vergleichbar mit heutigen Federgabeln, meistens waren die RockShox völlig überdämpft.

Für beide Hersteller gilt: Ersatzteilbeschaffung ist äusserst schwierig.

Um überhaupt zu wissen ob es Sinn macht nach einer Federgabel zu suchen, miss doch mal die Einbaulänge Deiner Gabel, von der Achsaufnahme bis Unterkante Steuersatz.

Gruß, Gerrit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GT-Sassy (31. Juli 2010)

Ich hab ein 94´Tequesta mit ner alten RockShox Judy (63mm Ferderweg), fährt sich super. Ich hab vom fahrverhalten keinen Unterschied zwischen Starr- und Federgabel gemerkrt, aber bei Komfort


----------



## Neogohst (31. Juli 2010)

Danke für Eure Antworten.

@ epic2006

Das mit der Geometrie hab ich ja schon oft gelesen, deshalb frag ich euch erfahrenen GT Biker ja, da ihr mehr Erfahrung habt.

Hab mal gemessen. Also ich versuchs mal so genau wie möglich zu beschreiben.

von dort wo die Gabel in den Rahmen geht (inkl. Lagerring) bis oben "vor" der Schraube (bis zum Lagering) wo der Lenkerschaft aus dem Rahmen kommt sind es 14,5 cm

das Ganze gemessen inkl. der Feststellschraube oben wo der Lenkerschaft aus dem Rahmen kommt sind es 17 cm

Der Lenkerschaft ist von der Schraube bis oben wo der Vorbau ansetzt sind es 8,5 cm

Vollständigkeitshalber.. die Gabel vom Schaftansatz bis zur Reifenmitte sind es 41 cm.

So ich hoffe ihr kommt mit meiner Erklärung klar, hab nicht so die Fachbegriffe drauf darum hab ich es so versucht euch zu erklären.


@ GT-Sassy

na das hört sich ja schonmal gut an. Ich brauche auch keinen warnsinnigen Federweg  nur das es halt nicht mehr ganz so hart ist wie mit der Starren Gabel. Hatte an meinem alten Bike eine Gabel mit 40ziger Federweg und das war auch ok. Wiege auch selbst gerade mal 85kg so das die Gabel auch nicht so viel Gewicht abfedern muß.

Gibt es denn noch möglichkeiten an so eine alte RockShox Judy ran zu kommen?


----------



## epic2006 (31. Juli 2010)

Na, ne 41 Einbauhöhe ist doch annähernd Federgabeltauglich, sollte also mit der von GT-Sassy genannten Judy oder einer ähnlichen Gabel funktionieren. Gabeln dieses Baujahres bekommt man ab und zu hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=151 oder in der großen E-Bucht. 

Wenn Du Schraube schreibst, brauchst Du auch einen Schraubschaft, ausser Du möchtest einen neuen Steuersatz und Vorbau verbauen. Die Schaftlänge ist das Maß des Steuerrohres inkl. aller Steuersatzteile.

Viel Erfolg bei Suche und Umbau,

Gruß, Gerrit


----------



## Neogohst (31. Juli 2010)

epic2006 schrieb:


> Wenn Du Schraube schreibst, brauchst Du auch einen Schraubschaft, ausser Du möchtest einen neuen Steuersatz und Vorbau verbauen. Die Schaftlänge ist das Maß des Steuerrohres inkl. aller Steuersatzteile.
> 
> Viel Erfolg bei Suche und Umbau,
> 
> Gruß, Gerrit


 

Danke Gerrit für deine Antwort.

Also müsste mein Schaftlänge 17 cm sein (gemessen vom unteren Steuerring bis oben ans Ende von der Schraube) oder hab ich das falsch verstanden?

hab mal nach ner Rock Shox Judy geschaut bei der Bucht aber da gibt es ja etliche verschiedene.

Kann man die Suche auch eingrenzen auf bestimmte Modelle?

Und ich denke mal ich bleibe bei dem Vorbau und Steuersatz. Möchte sonst alles so weit wie möglich Original lassen.


----------



## epic2006 (1. August 2010)

Neogohst schrieb:


> Danke Gerrit für deine Antwort.
> 
> Also müsste mein Schaftlänge 17 cm sein (gemessen vom unteren Steuerring bis oben ans Ende von der Schraube) oder hab ich das falsch verstanden?



ja, ich denke, Schaftlänge ist halt alles was oberhalb der Krone aus der Gabel schaut:




hier wär eine Judy mit 1" Schaft, ob Ahead und welche Einbauhöhe weiß ich nicht, aber das kann man ja erfragen. Mit RockShox kenn ich mich ansonsten nicht wirklich aus und Halbwissen ist ja bekanntlich gefährlich.....


----------



## Kruko (1. August 2010)

Hy,

welches Baujahr hat Dein Tequesta?? Schau nach der Rahmennummer und poste diese bitte. Ein Bild wäre auch nicht schlecht. 

Warum fragst Du Dich sicherlich?? 

Ein 1 Zoll Steuersatz ist bei den GT-MTB's sehr selten. Schreib auch noch mal das genaue Maß Deines Gabelschaftes auf. Danach kann man Dir wirklich weiterhelfen.


----------



## Neogohst (1. August 2010)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Hy,
> 
> welches Baujahr hat Dein Tequesta?? Schau nach der Rahmennummer und poste diese bitte. Ein Bild wäre auch nicht schlecht.
> 
> ...


 
Hi, das mit der Rahmennummer wird zum Problem, mußte ich vorhin Feststellen da an der Stelle wo die Nummer steht untern drunter ist der Lack ab und somit leider die Nummer nicht mehr erkennbar.

Habe aber einige Bilder gemacht:

wie man hier einigermaßen gut sehen kann ist der Durchmesser: 25,4






und hier nochmal ein Bild vom ganzen Vorbau


----------



## GT-Sassy (1. August 2010)

Ein Bild vom ganzen Rad wäre schön.
Ach ja, die Rahmennummer ist in den Rahmen geprägt, also solltest Du eigenlicht die Nummer noch besser lesen können, da der Lack ab ist.


----------



## Neogohst (1. August 2010)

GT-Sassy schrieb:


> Ein Bild vom ganzen Rad wäre schön.
> Ach ja, die Rahmennummer ist in den Rahmen geprägt, also solltest Du eigenlicht die Nummer noch besser lesen können, da der Lack ab ist.


 

ah ok, hier ist das ganze Bike in voller Pracht:

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/705226




das mit der Nummer wäre schön gewesen aber seht selbst:





aber vielleicht hilft es euch ja weiter das an meinem Bike alles nur Shimano Deore LX Komponente verbaut sind.

Ich hab mal im Netz gelesen, das je nach Baujahr andere Komponente verbaut wurden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GT-Sassy (1. August 2010)

OK, da es hinten eine U-Brake hat ist es vor 94. Eigentlich waren die Tequesta Modelle original mit Shimano Exage ausgestattet.


----------



## Neogohst (1. August 2010)

hab grad mal meinen Kollegen gefragt von dem ich das Rad habe. Er meinte das wäre wohl 91´ Baujahr.

@ GT-Sassy

ah jo das stimmt mit dem Exage.

auf der Hinteren Bremse steht "Exage mountain" und auf dem Zahnkranz steht "Exage 400 LX"


----------



## Kruko (1. August 2010)

Das ist doch mal eine Aussage. Von den Farben kommt es auch hin. Nur ist Dein Steuersatz nicht 1 Zoll, sondern 1 1/8 Zoll. Das Maß, welches auf Deinen Steuersatz steht, hat nichts mit dem Steuersatz zu tun, sondern es ist das Maß des Vorbauschaftes. Wenn Du diesen misst, wirst Du die 25,4 mm messen.

Hier die Ausstattung im Detail:





Und hier noch ein Bild des Komplettrades:





Du benötigst also eine Gabel mit 1 1/8 Zoll und Gewindeschaft, für den Fall, dass Du Steuersatz und Vorbau behalten willst


----------



## Neogohst (1. August 2010)

ui das hätte ich jetzt nicht gedacht das ich da ein 1 1/8" brauche.

Super, gleich mal wieder was dazu gelernt.

Wie lang muß der Schaft der Gabel denn sein, bzw. wie messe ich das nach ohne die Gabel ausbauen zu müssen.

Und welchen Federweg kann ich nehmen um nicht mit der Geometrie in Konflikt zu kommen?


----------



## epic2006 (1. August 2010)

Neogohst schrieb:


> Wie lang muß der Schaft der Gabel denn sein, bzw. wie messe ich das nach ohne die Gabel ausbauen zu müssen.



Unterkante Steuersatz (Konussitz) bis Oberkante Steuersatz (Kontermutter). Das ist dann das Maß des benötigten Gabelschaftes.

Federweg ist sekundär, entscheident ist die Enbaulänge der Gabel. Je weniger, desto besser. +15mm zu EBH der Starrgabel sollte in einem vertretbaren Rahmen liegen bei der Geometrieveränderung. Aber wie schon gesagt, den einen stört das (mich z.B.) andere stört es weniger oder gar nicht, kommt auf den Einsatzbereich an (bei mir viel bergauf).

Gruß, Gerrit


----------



## Kruko (1. August 2010)

Bei einem 1991 Rahmen würde ich *keine* Federgabel einbauen.

Falls Du unbedingt eine Federgabel verbauen möchtest, dann such Dir eine Rock Shox MAG 21. Eine Manitou würde ich Dir nicht empfehlen. Die sehen zwar wunderschön aus (die alten Manitous sind für mich immer noch die schönsten Federgabeln), aber die Federung ist zum :kotz:

Bevor Du kaufst tu mir noch einen Gefallen:

Schraub den Steuersatz auf und mess den Durchmesser des Gabelschaftes. Auch Papier ist geduldig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Neogohst (1. August 2010)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Bei einem 1991 Rahmen würde ich *keine* Federgabel einbauen.
> 
> Falls Du unbedingt eine Federgabel verbauen möchtest, dann such Dir eine Rock Shox MAG 21. Eine Manitou würde ich Dir nicht empfehlen. Die sehen zwar wunderschön aus (die alten Manitous sind für mich immer noch die schönsten Federgabeln), aber die Federung ist zum :kotz:
> 
> ...


 

Jep den Gefallen tu ich dir gerne...
hatte eh schon die Idee das morgen zu machen damit ich nix falsch suche oder kaufe.


----------



## zaskar-le (1. August 2010)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Bei einem 1991 Rahmen würde ich *keine* Federgabel einbauen.
> 
> Falls Du unbedingt eine Federgabel verbauen möchtest, dann such Dir eine Rock Shox MAG 21. Eine Manitou würde ich Dir nicht empfehlen. Die sehen zwar wunderschön aus (die alten Manitous sind für mich immer noch die schönsten Federgabeln), aber die Federung ist zum :kotz:


----------



## Neogohst (2. August 2010)

einen schönen guten Abend liebe GT Gemeinde 

Hab mir heute die Mühe gemacht und den Schaft aus seinem Vorbau befreit und vermessen.

Also der Schaft ist genau wie gt-heini schon sagte ein 1 1/8 Zoll da er 28,6cm im Durchmesser mißt.

Und der Vollständigkeitshalber hab ich die Schaftlänge leich mitgemessen und die beläuft sich auf 15,5 cm inkl. Gewinde.


----------



## Neogohst (5. August 2010)

Nachdem nun die Maße vorhanden sind, wäre es sehr schön von euch zu hören bzw zu lesen welche Auswahl an Federn ich nun noch hätte.

bzw was habt ihr verbaut und seit damit zufrieden.

So wie GT-Sassy schrieb das er eine Rock Shox Judy verbaut hat mit 63mm Federweg.

Wie ist da die genaue Bezeichnung? bzw wie sind die genauen Bezeichungen von den Gabeln die verbauen könnte?

hoffe auf feedback.

Danke


----------



## Kruko (5. August 2010)

Du wirst nicht viel mehr Auswahl haben als die bereits oben genannten. Selbst die Judy ist schon grenzwertig. Dein Rahmen stammt aus einer Zeit, wo Federgabeln noch nicht zur Erstausrüstung der Bikehersteller gehörten. Somit ist Dein Rahmen auch nicht dafür ausgelegt. Daher meine Aussage, dass Du die Starrgabel da lassen sollst, wo sie jetzt ist.

Außerdem hast Du das Problem, dass Du bei neueren Gabeln nur Ahead-Schäfte finden wirst. Ist zwar kein Problem, aber Du müsstest noch in einen neuen Steuersatz und in einen neuen Vorbau investieren.

Hier noch zwei Alternativen zur Judy: Rock Shox Sid oder Rock Shox Duke in den 63 mm Varianten


----------



## epic2006 (5. August 2010)

RockShox MAG 10, 20, 21


----------



## GT-Sassy (5. August 2010)

Ich würde an Deiner Stelle dicke Reifen benutzen, die bieten mehr Komfort (auch hinten) als die alten Federgabeln. In meinen 89´Karakoram passen ohne Probleme 2.35" breite Maxxis auf einer 19mm Felge. Und der Komfort ist besser als bei Tequesta mit Federgabel.
Ein guter Fachhändler kann Dir evtl. Reifen empfehlen oder vielleicht sogar welche zum Ausprobieren (nur ob die passen)  geben.


----------



## Neogohst (8. August 2010)

das mit den Reifen ist auch eine gute Idee.

Würd aber trotzdem gern eine Federgabel rein machen.

Habe eine Federgabel mit 45er Bauhöhe hier im Forum schon angeboten bekommen, vermutlich wird sie aber nicht passen, da der Schaft 14,5cm lang ist aber ich eine Schaftlänge von 15,5cm brauche.

Die Rock Shox Mag 21 wäre in meinen Augen eine passende Gabel für mich.

Finde sie sehr schön und habe auch schon versucht so eine im Netzt zu bekommen, was sich leider als schwierig erwies.

Hier mal ein Aufruf von mir:

*Hätte hier im Forum eventuell einer noch eine brauchbare Rock Shox Mag 21 zu hause rum liegen oder kennt jemanden der eine mit 155mm Gewindeschaft hat???*

*Die Chancen sind zwar klein, aber eventuell hab ich ja doch mal Glück und dieses hier liest eine/er der genau so eine Gabel noch zu hause hat und mit dem Verkauf einen taufrischen GT Fan superglücklich machen möchte.*

*Also falls jemand noch eine haben sollte und sie mir verkaufen würde kann sich liebendgerne bei mir melden. *

*Soviel kann ich jetzt schonmal versprechen, so eine Gabel würde es bei mir gut haben  würde sie pfleglich behandeln und in Ehren halten. *

*Also gebt Eurer Rock Shox Mag 21 ein neues zu hause *


----------



## Neogohst (10. August 2010)

Halli hallo ich bins nochmal.

Habe nun einen sehr netten verkäufer gefunden der eine sehr schöne und gut erhaltene Rock Shox Mag 20 für mich hatte.

Sie hat nun eine Schaftlänge  von 160mm und eine Gewindelänge von 11mm.

Meine noch verbaute Gabel hat eine Schaftlänge von 155mm und eine Gewindelänge von ca. 28mm.

Kann ich das letzte Stück Gewinde nachschneiden lassen?

oder kann man das mit Spacern oder so überbrücken?

oder gibt es für sowas noch andere Tricks oder Kniffe??

Es muß ja möglichkeiten geben da ja wohl nicht alle Gabeln gleich waren damals und es ja da schon vielen verschiedene Maße an Rahmen gab.

Wäre für hilfreiche Tips oder Infos sehr dankbar. Ich bin immer gerne bereit was dazu zu lernen.


----------



## Kruko (10. August 2010)

Wenn die originale Gabelbrücke auf der Rock Shox ist, kannst Du kein Gewinde nachschneiden. Das Gewinde ist bei dieser Gabel gerollt und der Schaft ist somit vom Durchmesser kleiner als der Gewindedurchmesser. Mit Spacern klappt leider auch nicht. Du musst halt schauen, ob Dir die Gewindelänge noch reicht. Ansonsten musst Du nach einer entsprechenden Brücke ausschau halten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GT-Sassy (11. August 2010)

Jörg, da muß ich Dir leider weider sprechen. Richtig ist das die Gewinde original gerollt sind, es gibt aber spezielle Gewindeschneider mit denen die Gewinde erweitert werden können. Ansonsten hätte es damals ja enorme Probleme bei Nachrüst Gabel gegeben.
Bei der Rockshox im Tequesta wurde das Gewinde auch nachgeschnitten und hält seit min 6 Jahren. Und Du kennst ja meine Fahrkünste


----------



## Kruko (11. August 2010)

GT-Sassy schrieb:


> Jörg, da muß ich Dir leider weider sprechen. Richtig ist das die Gewinde original gerollt sind, es gibt aber spezielle Gewindeschneider mit denen die Gewinde erweitert werden können. Ansonsten hätte es damals ja enorme Probleme bei Nachrüst Gabel gegeben.
> Bei der Rockshox im Tequesta wurde das Gewinde auch nachgeschnitten und hält seit min 6 Jahren. Und Du kennst ja meine Fahrkünste



Du sollst mir doch nicht widersprechen  Und ja, es hat enorme Probleme gegeben. Ich kenne das noch von meiner ersten Federgabel

Natürlich kann man mit einen entsprechenden Rollwerkzeug ein Gewinde verlängern. Dies habe ich auch nicht in Frage gestellt. Bei der Mag 20 ist der Schaftteil ohne Gewinde aber dünner als der Gewindedurchmesser. An dieser Stelle ist dann auch ein schöner Aufkleber angebracht, dass ab hier kein Gewinde mehr möglich ist. Durch diese Verjüngung kann es nur gerollt werden!!

Die Gabelkronen der MAG 21 konnte man problemlos nachschneiden.

Hier noch mal die Unterschiede zwischen Rollen und Schneiden



> Gewinde lassen sich spanlos (umformend) oder spanend (Gewindeschneiden)  erzeugen. Die spanlosen Verfahren sind in der Massenfertigung üblich und werden bevorzugt angewendet, weil sie technische Vorteile (glatte Oberfläche, erhöhte Festigkeit, ungebrochene Werkstofffaser) mit hoher Effizienz (kein Verlust durch zu entsorgende Späne) verbinden. Geschnitten werden Gewinde vorrangig in Teilen, die insgesamt schon spanend gefertigt werden (Drehteile, Frästeile, uä.).
> 
> Herstellung von Außengewinden
> 
> ...



Ich habe im Beruf täglich mit dieser Problematik zu kämpfen.


----------



## Neogohst (11. August 2010)

Ahhh, danke für die Infos und für die ausführliche Erlärung.

Hatte mich eh schon gefragt was da der Unterschied ist.

Morgen spätestens übermorgen habe ich die Gabel bei mir und dann kann ich auch genaueres sagen was nun fakt ist.

Soviel ich weiß ist bis zu dem Aufkleber aber noch ein wenig platz. Weiß aber noch nicht ob das ausreicht um es an meinen Rahmen zu montieren.

Melde mich aber liebend gerne wenn ich die Gabel habe.


----------



## planetsmasher (11. August 2010)

ähemm. an den TE: ich überleg mir schon seit ner Woche wie ichs ansprech und jetzt hatte ich ne Bomben-Idee:

bitte hier eintragen: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=378081
und alle anderen Newbies die im Laufe des letzten Jahres hier dazu gekommen sind am besten auch gleich.

Bin nach wie vor der Meinung dass das einer der All-Time-Favourite-Threads hier war/ist.


----------



## Neogohst (12. August 2010)

sodele die Gabel ist angekommen und ich hab gleich mal ein paar Bilder von dem schönen Stück gemacht.


























also Schaft ist wohl nicht aus Alu, denn ein Magnet bleibt dran kleben.

Er hat am Gewinde einen Durchmesser von 28,5 und der Rest ist 28,1

Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe kann man das Gewinde bis zu der Stelle wo die Kerbe am Gewinde zu ende ist bzw wo der Aufkleber drauf hinweißt hin erweitern oder??

wäre es nun möglich das mit einem Gewindeschneider zu machen oder braucht man da spezial Werkzeug für?


----------



## Kruko (12. August 2010)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Bei der Mag 20 ist der Schaftteil ohne Gewinde aber dünner als der Gewindedurchmesser. An dieser Stelle ist dann auch ein schöner Aufkleber angebracht, dass ab hier kein Gewinde mehr möglich ist. Durch diese Verjüngung kann es nur gerollt werden!!



Hier steht schon alles.

Mann, ist das Gewinde kurz


----------



## Neogohst (12. August 2010)

Ja das stimmt das es sehr kurz ist, zumindest ist der Schaft lang genug.

Wenn das Gewinde bis zum Ende der Kerbe wäre dann würde es reichen bzw bei mir passen.


----------



## CoxHell (12. August 2010)

Moin,

dann will ich mich auch mal als Newbie outen...

Habe ein 98er GT LTS 3000 DS.

Problem: beim Treten knackt es ganz furchbar. Ich habe das Tretlager im Verdacht. Die Geräusche kommen aus der Richtung.

Frage: 
Kann es auch etwas anderes sein?
Kann ich so was wechseln und was brauche ich dafür?

Merci


----------



## GT-Sassy (12. August 2010)

Sehr kurz das Gewinde.
Bei Alpinestars waren einige Modelle mit einen Spacer zwischen Lager und Verschraubung ausgestattet, vielleicht geht das ja hier auch?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kruko (12. August 2010)

CoxHell schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> dann will ich mich auch mal als Newbie outen...
> 
> ...



Bau das Tretlager aus und dann die Gewinde im Rahmen gut fetten. Eventuell musst Du auch noch das gleiche am Hinterbau durchführen.


----------



## GT-Sassy (12. August 2010)

Hab das gleiche Model, bei mir kamen die Knackregäsche von der Sattelstütze. Hab die einmal gefettet und Ruhe war.
Ist vielleicht erstmal die einfachste Möglichkeit.
Kontrollier auch mal die Sattelbefestugung (falls das Knacken nur im sitzen auftritt)


----------



## Neogohst (12. August 2010)

GT-Sassy schrieb:


> Sehr kurz das Gewinde.
> Bei Alpinestars waren einige Modelle mit einen Spacer zwischen Lager und Verschraubung ausgestattet, vielleicht geht das ja hier auch?


 

oh das wäre ja klasse.

Meinste ich kann da einfach nen Spacer zwichen packen oder gibt es da bestimmte oder weiß einer noch was genaueres dazu.

Ansonsten suche ich ja schon nach einem der mir das Gewinde eventuell rollen kann bzw durch rollen verlängern kann.


----------



## GT-Sassy (12. August 2010)

Hab mal nach geschaut, das Alpinestars hat einen 1 1/4" Steuersatz und der Spacer ist Alpinestars gelabelt. Zum Aufbau (von oben) Kontermutter - Unterlegscheibe - noch eine Flache Mutter - Spacer 1 1/4" 5mm, Lagerschale (oder wie das heißt) - Rillenlager - Lagerschale (die im Steuerrohr sitzt).
Ob es das auch bei anderen Herstellern und Durchmesser gibt oder geht weiß ich nicht.


----------



## Neogohst (12. August 2010)

boh ist das schön... hab grad mit Hilfe meines Nachbarn die Gabel montiert.

Ich hab (zu meinem Glück) meinen Original Schaft ohne den Lagering der auf der Gabel fest ist gemessen.

Ohne Ring ist mein Schaft auch 160 lang und Glücklicherweise passt das Gewinde so grade eben, das alles richtig fest sitzt.

Nun häng ich beim Bremszug noch fest, da ich das mit der Führung nicht kenne die an der Gabel dran ist.

Hab bei mir ja nur den einen Zug nach unten wo dann der Zug von der rechten Seite mit einem Adapter an den anderen geschraubt wird.

Muß ich da an der schwarzen Führung noch was montieren?
wird der Zug da nur durch gezogen und wie mach ich dann den Zug von der rechten seite dann fest?
hätte da im Moment keine Idee und erst recht keinen Plan, da ich diese Technik auch noch nicht kenne.

hier ein Bild mit der schwarzen Führung für die Bremse:


----------



## GT-Sassy (12. August 2010)

An der Gabelbrücke sollte ein Cantileverbremsen-Gegenhalter sein, ansonsten kannst Du die vordere Bremse vergessen. Bei der bisherigen Lösung wirst Du mit einer Federgabel keinen Erfolg haben, da sich der Abstand zwischen den Vorbau (ist ja der bisherige Gegenhalter) und den Zughänger beim Einfedern veringert.
Der Gegenhalter an der Gabelbrücke sollte etwa so aussehen:



von oben kommt der Bremszug mit Hülle und ermöglicht so das sich die Zughülle in der Hülle, unabhängig von der Federung, beim Bremsen abstützen kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CoxHell (13. August 2010)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Bau das Tretlager aus und dann die Gewinde im Rahmen gut fetten. Eventuell musst Du auch noch das gleiche am Hinterbau durchführen.



Das Knacken tritt nur bei Trittbelastung auf... Wenn's also nicht die Pedale sind, bleibt meiner Meinung nach nur das Tretlager.

Brauch ich irgendein Spezialwerkzeug um das auszubauen oder reicht der normale Werkzeugkoffer?


----------



## Kruko (13. August 2010)

Du brauchst Spezialwerkzeug. Es werden ein Kurbelabzieher und  ein Innenlagerschlüssel benötigt.


----------



## epic2006 (13. August 2010)

@coxhell: mach doch bitte einen eigenen Thread auf, damit das hier übersichtlich bleibt und Dir besser geholfen werden kann, Dein Problem ist ja völlig anders als das Thema Federgabel...nicht böse sein.

@Neogohst: Du führst die Zughülle wie auf dem Bild von GT-Sassy bis zum Gegenhalter der Federgabe. Dann führst Du den Zug vom Bremshebel durch die Hülle und zum ?linken? Cantiarm, dort wo die Schraube zum Klemmen am Bremsarm ist. Bremse ausrichten, Zug klemmen. Dann Hängst Du das Shimano-Zugstück in den anderen Bremsarm ein, richtest das Ganze so aus, dass ein gleichmäßiges Dreieck entsteht und klemmst das Shimano Ding mit der Schraube an den Zug. Fertig. (theoretisch)

Gruß, Gerrit


----------

